# О цене старых аккордеонов



## AlexandreF (10 Апр 2013)

Поясните пожалуйста один вопрос,
Вроде все сходятся во мнении что аккордеон больше 50 лет не живет, рассыхается, расклеивается и ценности не предлставляет. Тем не менее на интернет аукционах можно во множестве видеть инструменты 70х, 60х годов за которые идет торг и которые продаются по цене несколько тысяч евро. В чем здесь фишка? В мире так много людей с лишними деньгами готовых скупать все подряд? Или все же слухи о недолговечности аккордеона несколько преувеличены?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Апр 2013)

Как говорит мой знакомый гитарный мастер, инструменты выпускаются трёх видов: макет, тренажёр и, собственно, Инструмент (с большой буквы). То, что Вы видите на аукционах, относится, большей частью, к последнему типу. 
У самого один из аккордеонов - Скандалли - Полифоника 14, выставочный образец с семирядной левой механикой (два дополнительных ряда). Инструмент где-то середины 60-х. Ничего не рассохлось. Пришлось поменять лайку на 2-х клапанах, настроить, и косметический ремонт обеих механик. Звук... Настоящий итальянец!
Вот такие инструменты - ждут. Они в продаже часто не появляются.
Единственное НО. Инструмент должен находиться все эти годы в хороших руках. Иначе превратится в дрова.


----------



## sedovmika (10 Апр 2013)

Как может расклеиться "Супита", если она имеет полукорпуса выточенные из цельных кусков дерева? Единственное что может повести гриф со временем (но во вполне допустимых пределах) или резонаторы (устраняется на ровном бруске с приклеенной крупнозернистой наждачкой). А так что еще из деревянного может испортиться? Может быть кто знает как по 3-х значному числу, выбитому на полукорпусах, резонаторах, стойке где крепятся кнопки регистров и т.д. что-то определить (например год выпуска)? у меня в Супите везде выбиты одно и то же число 338.


----------

